# fox flux helmet: remove rear "spoiler"?



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

my brother recently purchased a fox flux helmet and i have to agree with him, the plastic wing on the back looks a little too aero dynamic.
any way to remove it without fkn up the helmet?
he said he tried but couldnt, i seem to remember thinking i could when i saw one at the store. he's 3000 miles away so i cant look at it. 

thanks
-z


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

I remember when I bought mine I felt the same way, kinda goofy lookin thing.
I don't think you can remove it, it's really built into the helmet.
Good news is that after a while you don't really notice it, & everyone you see on the trail with that helmet, & there's lots, looks the same, ha.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I like the spoiler. Really, if you ride fast enough it is very functional. Just like the kids with crap-box toyota corolla's with huge spoiler's on the back.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Ok, here it goes....
1. Put on helmet
2. Don't look in the mirror
3. Ride bike


Problem solved!


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

CharacterZero said:


> Ok, here it goes....
> 1. Put on helmet
> 2. Don't look in the mirror
> 3. Ride bike
> ...


wow, thanks! i will let him know.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Absolutely...once you hit about 90mph the spoiler really helps keep the back tire on the ground. That's why donwhill/freerider guys don't wear helmets like this.



bad andy said:


> I like the spoiler. Really, if you ride fast enough it is very functional. Just like the kids with crap-box toyota corolla's with huge spoiler's on the back.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

bigfruits said:


> wow, thanks! i will let him know.


Haha, all in jest.

A dremel is your friend, there is no easy/clean way to get it off.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

the spoiler is doing a good job of keeping his back tire on the ground but its starting to strain his neck. an airplane pillow may help with this.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

CharacterZero said:


> Haha, all in jest.
> 
> A dremel is your friend, there is no easy/clean way to get it off.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Last night I found an alternative method to removing the spoiler thingy: crash directly on your head. You may need to repeat several times, unless you're really skillful like me.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the "spoiler" is there if you want to wear goggles. It keeps the strap from sliding around. I tried it works brilliantly


----------



## timmaayyy (May 14, 2010)

I took the spoiler off mine when I first got it. Its held on by 3 little pins just like the visor is. Just carefully pull up away from the helmet. You'll be left with 3 little holes though.


----------

